# Ronaldos Gel-Frisur: Bar Refaeli und Irina Shayk kriegen sich in die Haare



## beachkini (26 Juni 2012)

(Snap von dem Gespräch)​
*Jenseits von Spielzügen steht vor allem die Optik der Fußballer im Fokus der EM-Fans. Besonders das Haupthaar von Cristiano Ronaldo - mal hochgebürstet, mal angegelt - wird diskutiert. Seine Freundin fühlte sich von Top-Model Bar Refaeli nun zu einem Konter genötigt.*

Ihre Tattoos, ihre Rückenmuskeln, ihre Frisuren - über die Optik der Fußballer bei der EM lässt sich trefflich parlieren. Vor allem Cristiano Ronaldo bewies im bisherigen Turnierverlauf, dass Kicker auch eitel sind: Der Portugiese wechselte teilweise sogar während der Spiele sein Haar-Styling. Stürmte er in den ersten 45 Minuten noch mit hochstehendem Igel-Look über den Platz, lief er zur zweiten Halbzeit gern mal mit der platt anliegenden Gel-Variante ein.

Doch diese Frisur scheidet die Geister. Aus Portugal wird gemeldet, dass der Look inzwischen zum Hit avancierte: Jungs rennen zum Friseur und wollen "die Cristiano-Frisur" - an den Seiten kurz und oben etwas länger. Auf der Fanseite ronaldo7.net gibt es einen Ratgeber, wie man das Gel-Styling so hinbekommt wie der Superstar: "Gib ein bisschen Gel in deine Handflächen, verreibe es und bringe es in Aufwärtsbewegungen ins Haar ein." Nicht gerade eine Styling-Technik, auf die man nicht auch selbst kommen könnte.

Eine Institution in puncto Schönheit kann dem Gel-Look jedoch so gar nichts abgewinnen und löste mit ihrer öffentlichen Kritik einen Zickenkrieg aus. Top-Model Bar Refaeli twitterte, dass sie stets nur an eines denken könne, wenn sie Ronaldo sehe - "dass Haargel verboten werden sollte".

Dieser Kommentar rief Ronaldos Freundin Irina Shayk, ebenfalls Model, auf den Plan. Sie verteidigte ihren Liebsten: "Ein Hasser zu sein, sieht nicht schön aus. Lerne zu lieben." Der Ball lag wieder in Refaelis Hälfte, und das Top-Model konterte: "Ich liebe dich und ich liebe deinen Freund. Aber ich mag einfach kein Haargel… XX."

Der deutsche Starfriseur Udo Walz hatte Ronaldos Frisur zuvor schon öffentlich gelobt. "Das ist eine glatte Zehn", sagte der Promi-Stylist - und machte zugleich auf einen bisher viel zu wenig betrachteten Aspekt aufmerksam: "Beim Kopfball könnte der Ball durch das viele Gel im Haar leicht abrutschen." Vielleicht sollte Ronaldo das bei der Vorbereitung für das Halbfinale gegen Spanien berücksichtigen.


----------



## Punisher (26 Juni 2012)

Haben die Weiber keine anderen Sorgen?


----------



## Nicci72 (28 Juni 2012)

Also, ich bin da mit Bar Rafaeli völlig einer Meinung: Ich saß auch jedesmal, wenn Portugal gespielt hat, vor dem Fernseher und dachte nur: Was für ein eitler Fatzke... Sorry für diesen unparlamentarischen Ausdruck, aber es gibt für mich kaum abtörnendere, unmännlichere Typen als solche von dem Schlag Christiano Ronaldo, die selbst noch bei Ausübung ihres hochbezahlten Berufes nichts Anderes im Kopf haben als in der Halbzeitpause vor dem Spiegel zu stehen und sich zu fragen: Bin ich auch schön genug? Soll ich mein mittleres oberes Vorder-Haupthaar ganz zart nach links kämmen oder nicht doch lieber mit einem Schuss Butter aufwärts richten? Passt mein Eau de toilette zur Farbe meines linken Fingernagels oder sollte ich nicht doch lieber une air de caprice auftragen? Sowas kann frau nun wirklich nicht zu Hause brauchen - schlimm genug, wenn frau mit solchen Typen an Orten konfrontiert ist, an denen frau ihnen nicht aus dem Weg gehen kann!

So, jetzt hatte ich auch einfach mal das Bedürfnis herumzuzicken...:claudi: Ich gönne ihn ja jeder Frau von Herzen, die auf so einen Typ - ich sage jetzt nicht: Mann - steht. Mein Männergeschmack iss er jedenfalls nich`...:kotz:


----------



## Jone (28 Juni 2012)

:thx: für den Post


----------

